# Hilarious Hedgehog commercial



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

I searched to see if it was posted and didnt find it so here it is!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD8QudVs ... grec_index

Enjoy


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry but...what?
It's pretty funny but I'm not quite sure what I think of the hedgehog and the sponge's...I guess you could call it...interaction?? That just didn't look quite right to me....


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

It didn't occur to me that that's what hey were doing. I thought they were rubbing it for like...comfort? like, oh this is so nice feeling? like people do with stuffed toys? lol sorry if I offended anybody


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

i LOVE that commercial!!

Thanks for the reminder, pooka!

EDIT: Hey! There's two more after that one!! Awesome!


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh I'm not offended, I just was reminded of that because...well let's just say I had a rather uncomfortable health class not too long ago and some of the comments on the video were a little  :? I think it was just me that thought that because of the circumstances and the hedgehog probably was just enjoying the comfort of his spongy pal (SpongeBob Squarepants anyone?)


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha oh wow - they actually air those commercials? Not here, that's for sure :lol:


----------

